# Velvia Color



## jcdeboever (Feb 22, 2017)

Fujifilm X-T2 / 60mm 2.5 macro. Goal was isolation

1. Tulip Tip Toe





2. Sunspot Baby


 

3. Purple Eye


----------



## Derrel (Feb 22, 2017)

These have simply amazing, gorgeous colors!


----------



## JonA_CT (Feb 22, 2017)

You're killing it, JC.

# 3 -- Purple Eye nominated POTM.


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 22, 2017)

Awesome set and a well deserved nomination.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 22, 2017)

Derrel said:


> These have simply amazing, gorgeous colors!


Thanks Derrel, I love the velvia simulation for flowers.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 22, 2017)

JonA_CT said:


> You're killing it, JC.
> 
> # 3 -- Purple Eye nominated POTM.


Really? Wow, thanks Jon! Appreciate it.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 22, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Awesome set and a well deserved nomination.


Thanks Trevor!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Feb 22, 2017)

Great set


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 22, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Great set



Thanks Grasshopper, that means a lot coming from you little buddy.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 22, 2017)

These are jammin' beautiful!


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 22, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> These are jammin' beautiful!



Thank you sir, I owe a 3/4 portion to you my fine, young, wine gussling son.


----------



## Boboamic (Feb 23, 2017)

You've got some beautiful colors in these pics! I especially like the one with the purple flower.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 23, 2017)

Boboamic said:


> You've got some beautiful colors in these pics! I especially like the one with the purple flower.


Thank you


----------



## otherprof (Feb 23, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Fujifilm X-T2 / 60mm 2.5 macro. Goal was isolation
> 
> 1. Tulip Tip Toe
> View attachment 135593
> ...


Wow! Great set!


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 23, 2017)

otherprof said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Fujifilm X-T2 / 60mm 2.5 macro. Goal was isolation
> ...



Thanks bud!


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 26, 2017)

Beautiful!  Can't believe I almost missed these while I was out of town.  Saw the nomination shot and came to see the rest.  Really nice.  Loving the colors you're getting with the new gear.  Sweet stuff.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 26, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> Beautiful!  Can't believe I almost missed these while I was out of town.  Saw the nomination shot and came to see the rest.  Really nice.  Loving the colors you're getting with the new gear.  Sweet stuff.


Thanks. I'm really liking the camera. I did a basketball shoot yesterday and the autofocus tracking was fantastic. I never got so many keepers.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Feb 26, 2017)

Wowsers. Awesome. I hope the flower wins!


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 27, 2017)

OGsPhotography said:


> Wowsers. Awesome. I hope the flower wins!


Thanks OG. Get out and vote, lol


----------



## unpopular (Feb 28, 2017)

Ahh yes. The "1995 Mode" on Fuji Cameras!

Seriously though, these are very nice and appropriately processed punchy.


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 28, 2017)

Wow The X-T2 Awesome Camera. Fuji has beautiful color rendering and there Optics are something else.Very Nice.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 28, 2017)

DarkShadow said:


> Wow The X-T2 Awesome Camera. Fuji has beautiful color rendering and there Optics are something else.Very Nice.


Thanks bud. Ya, certain glass like this 60 macro have nice micro contrast. I'm loving it.


----------

